# Help !



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

I am dying to catch a tarpon this year ! Anyone have any tip on tackle and what not ? ( maybe even some secret spots?) I know it is early but It's is driving me crazy!


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Get in touch with Chris V. He's an active member here on the forum, and works at one of the local shops over in Orange Beach. One of the very best anglers I know, and a great teacher. Most importantly, he consistently catches more tarpon than just about anyone I know. He knows where they are going to be.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

He'll help with the "when and where" portion. And steer you to what tackle to use.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

x2 Chris V doesn't mind helping a newbie.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What area will you be fishing?


----------



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks nba&twil and Pensacola area.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Make a trip to Islamorada... go to place called Robbies... buy bucket of bait, hold bait in hand and put hand in water... BAM!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I can help you. Ive been tarpon fishing for over 40 years and fish nearly every day for tarpon off our piers and fish from a boat as well. PM me and I will give you some information


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Reelthrill, he won't be able to PM because of his post count. I forgot that as well when I tried to PM him. 

So.....screw it, I'll just post here and if you have any additional info you'd like to add to what I write, he'll just get that much more out of it.

Tarpon fishing along the northern Gulf is definitely different from further south but a lot of the same general techniques apply. I like to get out just past the outer bar and look for fish in water ranging from 14-20ft deep. On days with a heavy groundswell, the fish may push out a little deeper but typically along the beaches I fish (from Pcola pass to Ft Morgan) these are the depths most fish will run. The fish will usually travel a consistent depth line until they run into an "obstacle" like a jetty or pier. You want to find these "lanes" and try to intercept the migrating fish. There's various ways to do this, but the most popular methods by boat or kayak is:

1) Anchor and deploy a spread of live baits, both free-lined and under floats/balloons
2) Run and Gun; keep moving until you see fish subsurface or rolling and try to maneuver ahead of them to intercept

Most beachfront live baits will work. Threadfin Herring, Sardines (LYs, Pilchards), small Hardtails, Cigar Minnows and my hands down favorite...an Atlantic Bumper AKA Crazyfish/Moonpie/etc. Regardless of float, freelined, balloon, etc, I rig these on about 8ft of 80lb fluorocarbon tied straight to my 50lb braided main line via No Name knot or FG knot. I have used probably twenty different hooks experimenting with hook-to-land ratios and the Owner Mutu Light in 7/0 is still my favorite. You can go bigger if you want, but that hook is super sharp and plenty strong and so far has given me the best ratio, about 75% hook-to-land. In Tarpon fishing, that's pretty good. My favorite method though is by sight casting with large swimbaits. There's a bunch that work, but admittedly I'm partial to the Big Hammer brand myself. I fish these on various jighead sizes and brands with the Owner bullet type being my favorite. You can also get the Berkley, Storm, tsunami and other brands of pre-rigged swimbaits. These take plenty of Poons as well.

The key to getting Tarpon to hit any kind of bait, whether live or artificial, is the presentation. Fish around piers roam a little more than migrating tarpon. You need to try and put the lure or bait within a couple feet of his path as he moves down the bar. It's frustrating, but you can watch the beachrunners swim right past a beautiful live bait that is only four feet to the left and right. For big, fast, powerful fish, they can be downright lazy and act like silver-spoon fed children. You want that bait/lure to pass very close. When throwing the swimbait, I always try to get the bait on the fish's nose and capitalize on a reaction strike. Bear in mind I mostly target them from a kayak nowadays so I'm able to get pretty close to them without spooking. You will want to keep you swimbait rod close to hand at all times.

On hookup, keep the drag relatively light and try to bow to jumping fish. Let the fish run and jump and don't chase him with the boat. Make him pull the boat around. If you follow him, he will roll and dig deep and the fight will drag on and on. Once the fish settles, put the heat to him and don't let up. Put a glove on, grab his jaw, take a pic, revive, release and repeat!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, rod and reel wise use spinning or conventional gear that has a quality drag system and preferably holds at least 300yds of 50lb braid. Stout rods with fast tips fight fish effectively and still have enough action for casting light baits and lures.


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

Be careful feeding the Tarpon at Robbie's Marina. I slapped the water with a Spanish Sardine once and ended up with my arm down a Tarpons throat up to my elbow. Those damn things have gill rakes that are sharp as hell and will do your arm like a chicken wing...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You also mentioned secret spots. There really isn't any. The Tarpon on the beach are migrators and can be intercepted pretty much anywhere along the coast. When they enter the bays is where some more precise positioning matters but even then, it's not a "pinpoint" ordeal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Come on! Cobia aren't here yet! Killing me!


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Chris V said:


> Reelthrill, he won't be able to PM because of his post count. I forgot that as well when I tried to PM him.
> 
> So.....screw it, I'll just post here and if you have any additional info you'd like to add to what I write, he'll just get that much more out of it.
> 
> ...


d

Great info Chris. Thanks. Tarpon is number 2 on the hit list this year behind a sail.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

duckhunter38135 said:


> d
> 
> Great info Chris. Thanks. Tarpon is number 2 on the hit list this year behind a sail.


Sails are beautiful and luckily won't beat the shit out of you like a Tarpon. 

Good luck with both endeavors


----------



## andrewsa43 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for that info, that's a lot of help. Hoping to get a tarpon this year myself.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great info Chris. Very thorough from rigging to baits to presentation to fighting. You left out favorite recipes. :whistling:

Ever try ladyfish for bait? They're hard to keep alive, but tarpon love them.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> Ever try ladyfish for bait? They're hard to keep alive, but tarpon love them.


I tried ladyfish a couple times in Indian Pass. Sharks would demolish them right at the boat. Might be different over this way, though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Great info Chris. Very thorough from rigging to baits to presentation to fighting. You left out favorite recipes. :whistling:
> 
> Ever try ladyfish for bait? They're hard to keep alive, but tarpon love them.


I've used them on Florida's west coast for Tarpon and big Snook but they were readily available right where we would be fishing. Here, it's too much of a hassle considering the amount of bait right off the beach where I'm looking for Tarpon. If I catch one I'll put it out but a shark or King generally gets it before a Poon.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

When I fish for poon I like a nice big lively blue crab, tiny weight (splitshot) on the hook to keep him swimming, keep the slack out of the line so the crab doesn't get his legs entangled and start twisting. Good luck.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> When I fish for poon I like a nice big lively blue crab, tiny weight (splitshot) on the hook to keep him swimming, keep the slack out of the line so the crab doesn't get his legs entangled and start twisting. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


If I was in west Florida I'd say the same thing, but I've thrown crabs at these panhandle/bama fish for years and still haven't had one eat. From Tampa south, absolutely. I dunno.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I started fishing for them at Johns Pass in Madeira Beach as a kid. Then moved to Key West under the bridges. I guess the panhandle ones don't like 'em? If the crab dies fishing for poons, just half it and put it on the bottom for a nice big bull red. At least its not a waste then. Thanks for the info Chris!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> I started fishing for them at Johns Pass in Madeira Beach as a kid. Then moved to Key West under the bridges. I guess the panhandle ones don't like 'em? If the crab dies fishing for poons, just half it and put it on the bottom for a nice big bull red. At least its not a waste then. Thanks for the info Chris!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


I LOVE fishing John's Pass!!! One of the fishiest places on the west coast of FL. I also like the fact that there are some Sizeable grouper in there as well.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's where I was raised, went to school there and worked as a Leo for the city there. Miss it dearly. Been back a few times. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Chris V said:


> Reelthrill, he won't be able to PM because of his post count. I forgot that as well when I tried to PM him.
> 
> So.....screw it, I'll just post here and if you have any additional info you'd like to add to what I write, he'll just get that much more out of it.
> 
> ...



Wow. I have never thought about targeting this fish. Pff, is a plethora of knowledgeable information. Now I wanna go after Tarpon! Great write up!


----------



## Baller44 (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback! Tons of help ! This is just making me want to get on the water worse!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Let me be clear about something:

Tarpon are an extremely addictive species. They can be aggressive, passive, picky, over-eager, everywhere and nowhere all in a 30 minute span. They have extreme attitude, incredible strength and let's not forget those jumps and head shakes. I'd be reaching....straining really, just to say Tarpon arent my favorite fish to catch. How can you not love a big-ass, prehistoric-looking opponent that lives within reach of anyone and occasionally comes up to the surface to taunt and say "come and get some". Once you hook your first, you're screwed


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V is pretty much "spot on" with his information. I have fished for tarpon from Boca Grande all the way to the panhandle and it is amazing how much different they can be from place to place. If you are fishing from a boat just follow what Chris V said. Also; In the later part of tarpon season, August, the tarpon will venture into Pensacola Bay and stay awhile. Just look for them rolling or busting baits on top. The mouth of Bayou Chico, the fenders at the bay bridge, the bluffs at Fort Pickens, and Navy point are all places to check. In the bay, I use live croakers and crazy fish, (leather jackets) for bait. I actually like to pier fish for tarpon. There is something about the excitement of site fishing for them. I mostly use live LYS, but they are not my preferred bait. They happen to be very plentiful during June and July, and are the only bait you can set out where the dolphin will usually leave them alone. I prefer a live cigar minnow because it casts farther, sinks faster, and tarpon love them. I also keep a swim bait and a spoon handy for the out of bait range tarpon. I will use mono leader in a boat but have changed to wire leader off the pier. Tarpon do not shy away from them like some anglers think. With the enormous amounts of pressure that we put on pier tarpon, mono doesnt always hold up. I caught 16 tarpon at Okaloosa pier and 2 at navarre last summer. ( we do not count it a catch unless you get the tarpon to the pier). All were caught on wire leaders. I caught 4 or 5 on swim baits. Dont hesitate to give the piers a try! I told someone last summer that as many tarpon as I have caught and as long as I have fished for them, it never gets old. I introduced nb&twil to tarpon fishing around 15 years ago and he gets just as fired up today as he did back then. It gets in your blood!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, caught plenty of Poons on wire. In the kayak I avoid for one, big, simple reason; if I hook a shark, I want him to cut me off. I'd rather lose the hook than waste the "Tarpon time" fighting him.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Yep, caught plenty of Poons on wire. In the kayak I avoid for one, big, simple reason; if I hook a shark, I want him to cut me off. I'd rather lose the hook than waste the "Tarpon time" fighting him.


No doubt about it!


----------

